# My shoes are killing me.



## breaddrink (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

I thought this might be just the place to ask.

In short, I'm on my feet for 12+ hours a day in a professional kitchen setting and after utterly destroying seemingly dozens of pairs of normal civilian shoes decided to purchase some Dansko's Professional clogs.

They seemed to be so highly spoken of and though they looked and felt a little odd I bought some.

I went to a store and had some fitted, and sure enough as I was told, I needed a size up (store measured me at 42 and I needed a 43).

I was told that the break in was a little stressful and to date I'm about 5 weeks in.

They seem really comfortable everywhere apart from the top strap part that seems to dig in excruciatingly.

I've reduced my socks to the thinnest I own and it helps a small amount, but they're still far from comfortable.

It's just confusing...Some of the poor reviews for them I've noticed also mention the top straps really hurting, but the majority say they love them.

I've got some serious bruising and red marks now, especially on my right foot, and putting them on seems to be getting more and more painful. Some days I'm actually limping trying to alleviate pressure on my right foot from the top strap. There's no obvious defects with them, in fact they look very well made.

Is this normal considering their supposedly awful break in time or should I be looking at other brands?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

My girlfriend bought a pair of Danskos about 3-4 years ago and absolutely loved them. there was little or no break in time. Since then I have known others that have bought them and say that they are different from ones they had previously. From what I am told someone bought out Dansko and the shoes have changed a bit. I have heard that they are a lot harder to break in and a bit squeaky.

I'm sure this doesn't help your situation. Just my $.02.

I always have and always will wear birkis. never had a problem with them. they are comfortable over long periods of standing and have lasted me up to 3 years.


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

halmstad said:


> I always have and always will wear birkis. never had a problem with them. they are comfortable over long periods of standing and have lasted me up to 3 years.


I've only used birkis myself, so I can't tell you anything about dansko. No prob w/ comfort, also get about 3yrs out of them. A month is too long for a break in period. I would have tried something else by then.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have danskos and while I love the footbed, after nearly two years the leather upper is pretty much gone.  My next pair I think are going to be birkis.. I already have birkenstocks and the footbed is great and I like the durability of the birkis as opposed to the danskos.  Plus.. birkis are about half price so I'm good with that...


----------



## srmax (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't speak specifically to your Dansko situation regarding those shoes. However, as a slip resistant shoe vendor that works with restaurants daily, I always tell people that your shoes should fit and feel great on day one. If you're still breaking in your shoes 2 days later, you didn't pick the right pair, so a month is most certainly too long.

Your feet are too valuable to waste a month hurting in them. Whether you try Crocs, Birkenstocks, Klogs or another chef shoe, please find something that fits 100%, not fits "everywhere apart from...".


----------



## tomatomustard (Jun 14, 2011)

SRMax said:


> I can't speak specifically to your Dansko situation regarding those shoes. However, as a slip resistant shoe vendor that works with restaurants daily, I always tell people that your shoes should fit and feel great on day one. If you're still breaking in your shoes 2 days later, you didn't pick the right pair, so a month is most certainly too long.
> 
> Your feet are too valuable to waste a month hurting in them. Whether you try Crocs, Birkenstocks, Klogs or another chef shoe, please find something that fits 100%, not fits "everywhere apart from...".


I agree, my break-in time was about half a day.


----------

